# New Lathe Set Up



## renegade1LI (Jun 20, 2020)

Just got my new grizzly G4003G set up today, had to set up a wood gantry to accommodate the low headroom, had a 3 x 8 pc of IPE that I used as a beam, the stuff is as heavy as steel.As you can see I welded the pedestals to some 1/2" road plate, really made them stable & added another 130 lbs to the bases, now want to make a custom cabinet between them for storage. Still need to make some casters so I can move it, want to weld the casters with jack bolts to the 4 corners of each plate to make moving & leveling a little easier. I will say with out the plates the stock pedestals did not seem very stable with out bolting down, I think Grizzly needs to come up with a better base.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 20, 2020)

Congrat's on the new lathe ,and nice work on the gantry!
i would agree, the base looks like the base on one of my Shenwai lathes- the base works- but could be a lot better.

i have had to construct many gantry's, on site, to move and remove large air compressors,motors and gearboxes in seriously cramped conditions.
i loved 6x6's, they are tough and relatively cheap

good job on getting it up on the base


----------



## renegade1LI (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks! Being a general contractor we are always improvising, lots of rigging plus access to lots of material and equipment. I’m looking for ideas to make it mobile and be able to level up correctly. I’m thinking of something i did on my table saw with the addition of fine thread jacking screws, but am open to ideas, see what others have done, thanks.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 20, 2020)

Looks like you'll be able to make or modify your existing base to be more than suitable 

John


----------

